# Here goes McKinley block



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

First time.. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

How was it? I hope you weren't stuck in englewood


----------



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> First time.. Not sure what to expect.


Tuesday I grabbed a 4hr block at McKinley and they sent me to Dalton, brought back half the pax.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

ZKUSHIKURIDOTO said:


> Tuesday I grabbed a 4hr block at McKinley and they sent me to Dalton, brought back half the pax.


Wut why?

Had all Oak Lawn. 2 pax in unsecured apartment complex on Cicero no less. Hell. Then five pax in nicer apartment complex, convinced a millennial resident to buzz me in, I left all five pax in a main living room where all other Amazon pax were left. Yassss. Finished in less than 2.5 for four hour block.



Chicago-uber said:


> How was it? I hope you weren't stuck in englewood


Did not. Is Englewood serviced by that Dch?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

And is Englewood a ghetto? And who orders Amazon in Dolton? I would think they'd all go to the Dollar store. Hashtag sorry not sorry.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Saw McKinley blocks hit $27/hr on Friday, home someone got paid.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

ZKUSHIKURIDOTO said:


> Tuesday I grabbed a 4hr block at McKinley and they sent me to Dalton, brought back half the pax.


How come?

Am dropping this 6pm Friday night reserved block at McKinley.


----------

